# Ex Police / RAF Police dogs



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have had dogs before and decided the time is right to get another one as we are semi retired.

An offer has come in to take an ex Police / RAF Police dog who is due to retire. We have spoken to the handler has a retired one already and cannot take another.

We have always had rescue dogs complete with the problems they can initially bring, but never a one of these.

Has anyone had an ex Police or Forces Dog?

BTW she is 9 years old, a white GSD.


----------



## dumbuck (Aug 13, 2010)

My advice would be not to take her. At the end of the day the dog is trained to bite, and you or one of your family could get seriously injured. Although she may be obedient to her current handler you won't have the same level of control. There are also the veterinary problems that you would expect of a dog of this age

If she is a ex RAF Police dog as you say then as a MWD (military working dog), she should only be 'live cast' (the term that the Defence Animal Centre give to dogs retiring) to her handler (or another properly trained person, i'm assuming of course that you're not a trained handler)

Another of the conditions of 'live cast' is that you must take third party liability incase the dog causes an accident/injures someone, has this been properly explained to you?

If it's a pet you want. then I think that the RSPCA or one of the other dog rescue organisations would be a better option.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hello,

Please also bear in mind many of these animals suffer from short longevity, often after severe illness.

We had Dogs and cats for many years, The dog lasted 17 years, the cats 21 and 22.

But I have always wanted a couple of German Shepherds but do not have the time for them at the moment.

I just could not handle any trained by others or cope with the vets bills for older alsatians.

TM


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Andrew / Shirley

Any police dog is trained NOT to bite unless under command and I am sure that you will never command. No police force would offer any dog for adoption if the dog was trained to bite. Think of the consequenses.

The dog that you have been offered has given service and surely deserves a return. I hope that you will consider the well being of the dog and of course yourselves.

Speak to the dog handler who has experince of that particular dog. Only he and not a third party can tell you about the dog.

We, during the course of our lives have taken 4 dogs who have been elderly. All they have given in return is unqualified love.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The first replies are sound,but i have to side with Westkirby01. I was offered a "Nice" Alsation,by a lady who heard we were looking for a dog to adopt,but i am a Border Collie person,so rang my mate who had just lost an Alsatian? cross,and he took it on,it is not wired up right,but he will never part with her.
This dog has lived in a house,given good service,and i would like to think living with you would be a fitting reward for it and yourselves. We are to old to have another puppy B/Collie,so we did rescue Sassy,an IRISH!!!Border Collie lady. OOPS,Irish and Lady,bad move,lol. She is a delight ,made herself boss within 1 month (four and a half years ago),i have resisted the urge to go and play ball on the motorway with her up to now,but if she keeps pinching my chair?
On a serious note,i believe Alsations?and some other breeds,need to be muzzled in certain EU.countries.This would have to be considered,if you go abroad,i would do it,but being as i am a softy,it would have to be removed at every opportunity,were it was safe to do so.
We do not know how old Sassy is,about 8/9yrs,funny old world,the older the better for us,we would hate to leave her at someone elses mercy,there is me being a silly sausage again. Good luck whatever your decision,for Insurance we are with "Dogs Trust".www.dogstrust.org.uk They seem a careing outfit,take care.
Jented


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Have to agree with Westkirby having met dogs and handlers when we lived beside a large submarine base. 
Give the dog a good retirement and you will be repaid 100s of times for your commitment.
Just don't say the word 'breakfast' or whatever your dog has been trained to react to.
However having posted such a question in a motorhome forum please be aware that many replies may be based more on personal prejudice than on actual knowledge.


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
we have three germen shepherds in our family two of them ex police 
never had any problems in seven years they make great family pets and i would not be with out them ,one scared of bats the other spiders


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Hi

I am not a dog expert and this is how I see it.

Yes the ex police dog will bite - when told to do so, just as he would sit when told to do so and so on. He does his job in the environment he is in.

He is 9 - this means that he, sorry to be blunt, will not have as many years with you as a young dog may have. He will however like his new home and still bring you much happiness, more so in that you know you have adopted him. A puppy will always find a new home, but rehoming older dogs, especially boys, seems not to be so easy.

I am going through the same things here. Do I get a pup Weimaraner, pay £800 and hope for the best? Or do I get a rescue, free and in a way, still hope for the best? The latter is fully grown, I can see him interact with me and his family and so on.

My gut feeling is rescue all the time. The Weimar in need of me (and also me in need of him) is 5 years old and unusually is the long haired type. I am told he would be very happy to sleep on my bed!

I am a firm believer that rescue is the way to go, but the downside is often their age. In my case, Oscar died age 9 a few years ago - he was 6 when I got him and Jenny, although not a rescue was about 6 when we first met and almost 13 when she passed on.

My gut feeling for you is rescue and each time you walk him etc, you know you will have helped him.

Send a PM to Dougie (Asprn) as I am sure he knows a dog handler, who is also a member on here.

Good luck and keep us posted

Russell


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have much admiration and respect for these ex working dogs,they have given loyal service and have sometimes shown great courage doing the job they were trained to do.

This dog would undoubtedly make a very good family pet for someone,however at 9 years old the dog has not got too long left.This fact,as well as the possibility of increased vets bills would deter me from taking the dog on.

Every experienced dog owner knows the pain of having to say goodbye to your loyal companion and in this case you may only just have formed a bond and enjoyed a short time together before you are parted.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I have been a police dog handler for the best part of 20 years and seen many dogs go to retirement homes with not many problems at all. 
Most problems come from mixing with other pets or livestock. 
I am 100% sure you wouldn't be offered the dog if there were any likelihood of trouble. 
Police dogs do bite and it is not just on command (as people seem to think), they bite when in their mind circumstances are right. 
I have had dogs that retire to travel in the MH and happily sit on our pitch while people stroke them and I have had dogs that have to take a one way trip to the vets. 
My current dog is a big softie and would make a lovely pet for me, but he has had more bites in the last few years than all the other dogs in our force put together and can't even socialise with Mrs P never mind anyone else so his retirement will probably be short. 
If the handler is talking with you about rehoming then I am sure everything will be good but remember there may be vets bills to come. 
Please don't hesitate to ask any questions. 
James


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

All dogs bite but most are sensible about it and don't!

My girl sossy is a right nipper so am very wary of her with people especially children trouble is she looks so cute they all go for her so she has a go for them.

Our last dog was a labrador from RSPCA he was 20 weeks and mad as a box of frogs and took some training. I always think adopting an older dog is far kinder.

Best thing would be to meet the old girl and see how you feel.

Greenie


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Andrew and Shirley we had until recently an ex RAF Police Dog, lived with us for 14 years couldnt have wished for a better dog. Loyal and greatful for a good home. From my service experience they would not let you have the dog if it was not suitable for rehoming. Chris


----------

